# Is the cheek bone the most accurate anchor point for most folks?



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

And what % of people at target shooting competitions don't draw the pouch to their cheekbone? It seems to me everyone does it


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nope ... Lots of folks use a 3/4 butterfly with floating anchor.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I use my ear.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> I use my ear.


Me, too.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I shoot with my pouch hand upside down, fingers pointing out, and put the mastoid process -- bump behind your ear -- between my index and middle finger knuckles.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

I shoot like charles menfioned 3/4 butterfly i do make contact with the band wit left side of my chin.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

namazu said:


> I shoot like charles menfioned 3/4 butterfly i do make contact with the band wit left side of my chin.


There's nothing like a full beard to stop the cheek contact method.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Amen to that, Henry!!!

For more examples of the floating anchor, have a look here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/39296-the-2014-annual-final-of-china-slingshot-sport-association/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/38893-a-conventional-slingshot-competition-in-suzhou-city-of-china-2014105/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/38946-another-conventional-slingshot-competition-in-suzhou-20141019/

Watch videos of Bill Hays shooting.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't really think you will find one overly predominant anchor point. It's just a matter of preference.

I know there are plenty of folks using each of these anchors and probably some I haven't seen.

Cheek

corner of mouth

ear(my choice)

3/4 butterfly floating anchor

I have seen a couple anchor at the corner of their eye, although I think this is a poor choice.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

ShockleysWW4Slingbows said:


> And what % of people at target shooting competitions don't draw the pouch to their cheekbone? It seems to me everyone does it


I'll tell you this much... personally I am a fair percent more accurate shooting with a cheek weld type anchor point.. and if I really wanted to shoot ONLY for pure accuracy that would be my go to method.

BUT, I like the power that a longer draw helps to provide and it's my personal (and most likely mine only) that even if I'm shooting in a tournament, I don't want to compromise that additional power for a small bump in accuracy. So in the two tournaments I've gone to, I've shot with a standard general purpose type bandset, utilized a long draw and still did fairly decent in the standings.

I think the reason I'm more accurate with the cheek weld anchor is evident from it's name... the release hand is directly under and in line with the dominant eye and the thumb bones are pressed tightly into the cheekbone area so there is no movement or play at all. When the release comes, it's a rock solid lineup and fairly easy to do... whereas with a "floating anchor" there's always at least a little movement, more inconsistency, and shooting accurately really becomes a game of timing the lineup as it crosses the release point.

A floating anchor is a touch slower to accomplish.. it's less accurate for most people... utilizing standard archery practices is difficult to do... and the fact the bands whiz by your face at a great rate of speed is quite disconcerting for a lot of people... not to mention, it's probably a more dangerous technique as well.

But I just like it better, and I'm hard headed... so it's the way I shoot even though the cheek weld anchor technique would probably bring me greater success in the tournament world... because I do more than just target shoot, I hunt a lot more... so shooting with enough power is also part of my personal shooting equation.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Bill Hays said:


> ShockleysWW4Slingbows said:
> 
> 
> > And what % of people at target shooting competitions don't draw the pouch to their cheekbone? It seems to me everyone does it
> ...


Great post!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> I shoot like charles menfioned 3/4 butterfly i do make contact with the band wit left side of my chin.
> 
> There's nothing like a full beard to stop the cheek contact method.


Doesn't it depend of what it is full? : )


----------



## cuzinray (Nov 25, 2014)

Damn, there is sooo much info at this site. My brain is in overload.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Not necessarily.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

namazu said:


> I shoot like charles menfioned 3/4 butterfly i do make contact with the band wit left side of my chin.


Well, that's because you hold the slingshot in your left hand, silly. ; )

THWACK!


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

THWACK! said:


> namazu said:
> 
> 
> > I shoot like charles menfioned 3/4 butterfly i do make contact with the band wit left side of my chin.
> ...


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

I move my anchor point depending on my distance from the target, I divided my face in sections and I remember the different anchor points if there are 10 or 15 or 20mt...

Volp


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

namazu said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > namazu said:
> ...


Sorry, just couldn't pass it up :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

ok, *NOW *I see what I was doing wrong.

I had the slingshot anchored to my cheek and was drawing behind my head.

Just practicing Bill's method for the past few minutes has dramatically increased my accuracy, and so far not a single face slap!

:woot:


----------

